# Ireland has second highest level of rent and mortgage arrears in EU, report finds



## Purple (30 Jun 2022)

From the Irish Times today; Ireland has second highest level of rent and mortgage arrears in EU, report finds.
No mention that it's just about impossible to repossess a house or evict a tenant who doesn't pay their rent in this country and how much of a factor that is here.


----------

